# Proper Burial Depth?



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

The minimum is whatever the sod is. 

But don't be a hack. Go the extra 6".


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Should have gone green, those have a 0" cover requirement.


----------



## BryanB (Feb 15, 2014)

The brown cord is even better. No depth needed at all.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> How deep should yellow SO cord be buried from the house to a shed?:no::laughing:



I like your thought provoking response.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> I like your thought provoking response.


Very eloquently stated.


----------



## Deanos01 (Feb 19, 2014)

Reminds me of my dads house in FL, 12/2 romex comes out of the panel in plumbing pvc, 90's and goes into the dirt under the home for about 20 feet goes outside the home and up into the shed back into plumbing pvc.............all while on a 2p 30a breaker.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Deanos01 said:


> Reminds me of my dads house in FL, 12/2 romex comes out of the panel in plumbing pvc, 90's and goes into the dirt under the home for about 20 feet goes outside the home and up into the shed back into plumbing pvc.............all while on a 2p 30a breaker.


At least it's not a trip hazard -- in the ordinary sense.

It's a non-trip hazard in the electrical sense. 
*Walter Sobchak, is that you ? 
*


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

You know you can't use SO, it must be SOW.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

proper depth for burial is 6 feet kiddies:laughing:

you don't want them digging their way back up!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Deanos01 said:


> Reminds me of my dads house in FL, 12/2 romex comes out of the panel in plumbing pvc, 90's and goes into the dirt under the home for about 20 feet goes outside the home and up into the shed back into plumbing pvc.............all while on a 2p 30a breaker.


Sounds like you shouldn't be doing any more wiring at Dad's.


----------

